# Rift einsteigen oder nicht?



## Horde deadman (3. April 2011)

Hallo. Ich teste gerade das Spiel wegen dieser Aktion vom 1-4 April und finde das Spiel echt amnüsant und gut gelungen. Allerdings bin ich erst Stufe 20 weiss nicht viel vom Endgame von daher möchte ich hier paar Fragen klären. Wie schwer bzw. wie überhaupt kommt man an Epics ran? Hab in buffed Shows gesehen, dass sie in Experten Inis nur Blaue Items kriegen und dabei haben sie schon alle Lila. 2. Wie schwer sind die Instanzen. Das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, war fast immer einfaches Tanken und dmg drauf. Ab und zu gibts Taktiken aber die sind zu einfach finde ich, stehe auseinander oder laufe weg wenn du gezogen wirst. Ich liebe Herausforderungen und daswegen möchte ich ein Spiel spielen, dass es einem Spieler schwer macht an gute Items ranzukommen . Fand daswegen Ulduar am gelungsten zu der Zeiten wo alle noch 213 Rüstungen hatten. Bitte sagt mir wie es ist in dem Spiel, wäre euch sehr verbunden


----------



## Egooz (3. April 2011)

Aktuelle MMOGs sind mittlerweile darauf ausgelegt, Spielern relativ einfach gutes Equipment zu spendieren.

T1 Lila wird u.U. aber auch gern mal gegen T2 Blau ausgetauscht, da dir Farben wichtig sind, solltest du das wissen.  
Episches Equipment kann zum Teil auch gecraftet werden.

Bei dem Aufwand, den du gerne betreiben möchtest, kam mir spontan Aion in den Sinn. Dort wirst du wesentlich länger damit beschäftigt sein, dir dein Wunschequipment zu beschaffen.

Ansonsten würd ich vielleicht auch einfach bei WoW bleiben, die Hardmode-Raids sollten dir spannendere Kämpfe liefern.


----------



## Neid17 (3. April 2011)

Hallo,

Sry Horde deadman ist jetzt nicht auf deine Frage bezogen. Ich mache auch gerade bei der Aktion mit und Rift spricht mich sehr an, aber ich wurde gerne wissen wie es mit level 50 aussieht im PvP. Da ich sehr viel wert auf PvP lege. Kann mir jemand sagen wie es da mit 50 aussieht oder kann man es vergessen ?

MFG NeiD


----------



## Ravolos (3. April 2011)

Egooz schrieb:


> Episches Equipment kann zum Teil auch gecraftet werden.



Und durch Solo - Rätsel erhalten werden, wie hier in der Buffed Show gezeigt :

http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/buffedShow-232-Rift-Dragon-Age-2-Battlefield-Play4Free-und-World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-815577/

Gleich am Anfang. Gibt noch mehr solche Rätsel.



> Ansonsten würd ich vielleicht auch einfach bei WoW bleiben, die Hardmode-Raids sollten dir spannendere Kämpfe liefern.



Verstehe ich auch nicht  Blizz hat Cata doch extra schwerer gemacht als WoTlK und geben meiner Fun Casual Gilde z.B. keine Chance mehr Content zu schaffen.
Hast Du schon sämtliche Hardmode Raids clear @TE?


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. April 2011)

Rift ist kein wirkliches PvP-Spiel. Wenn man wirklich nur PvP machen will, wird einem schnell langweilig. Man muss halt Ränge hochspielen, um bessere Ausrüstung zu bekommen, aber abgesehen davon gibt es nur eine Handvoll BG's und fertig. Also recht wenig.


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2011)

Neid17 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sry Horde deadman ist jetzt nicht auf deine Frage bezogen. Ich mache auch gerade bei der Aktion mit und Rift spricht mich sehr an, aber ich wurde gerne wissen wie es mit level 50 aussieht im PvP. Da ich sehr viel wert auf PvP lege. Kann mir jemand sagen wie es da mit 50 aussieht oder kann man es vergessen ?
> 
> MFG NeiD



Wenn Wow-PvP dein Maßstab ist, dann wird dir Rift wahrscheinlich auch reichen. Wenn etwas wie Daoc-PvP dein Maßstab ist, dann wirst du mit Rift vermutlich auf Dauer nicht glücklich.


----------



## Neid17 (3. April 2011)

Danke Ceiwyn,Klos für eure Antworten. Noch eine frage wie ist das Endgame dann so allgemein bei Rift ? 

Danke schon mal im vorraus ! 


MFG NeiD


----------



## teroa (3. April 2011)

Neid17 schrieb:


> Danke Ceiwyn,Klos für eure Antworten. Noch eine frage wie ist das Endgame dann so allgemein bei Rift ?
> 
> Danke schon mal im vorraus !
> 
> ...



im grunde wie jedes andere mmorpg.. raiden,ruf farmen,platin sammeln...uswusw..


----------



## Rhilla (4. April 2011)

Also wenn ich ehrlich sein soll,das spiel mit lvl 50 ist wirklich langweilig ,endweder wie in wow (wobei hier viel bessere grafik ist)nur inis gehen equip farmen oder die rifts farmen wo man einen nach 1-2 std die puste ausgeht ,hab inzwischen mein account gekündigt---und ja ist meine meinung ,jetzt könnt ihr mich fertig machen^^


----------



## myadictivo (4. April 2011)

höhö..  warst du nicht der, der in 4 wochen 2 chars auf 50 gespielt hat + einen davon t1 ausgerüstet.
ich hab dir das damals schon irgendwo gesagt, bei dem spielverhalten ists doch kein wunder, dass es dir langweilig wird.

ich bin noch weit vom endgame entfernt, aber ich hoffe es wird mir mehr bieten als wow. vorallem, da ich 99% allein unterwegs bin und das wow-system mich einfach anmockert.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (4. April 2011)

Und ist bei WoW aber genauso wenn man 85 ist geht einen auch die Puste aus vorallem wenn man Arbeitstechnisch nicht die Zeit abends hat von 19-23 Uhr zu Raiden.

Rift ist eher eine Abwechslung für alte WoW Hasen die mal was anderes Sehen wollen, vorallem die die jeden Stein bei Namen kennen in WoW.

Klar wird es Fluktuaktionen geben (die gabs immer) aber RIFT hat vieles besser gemacht als die anderen hust WoW-Killer es wird erfolgreich bleiben und sich auf eine Gewinnbringende Community einpendeln so das es im MMORPG Genre einen Platz finden wird. 

Achja der Hauptvorteil an Rift ist das sie noch auf die Comm hören vorallem was SINNVOLLE Vorschläge angeht (die CM/GMs bräuchte das andere Spiel wieder) und Bugs die man meldet werden nach 2HFs behoben.

Also ich sage wer es testen will soll dies tun wer es spielen will soll es tun aber ein MMO schlecht machen weil er ein anderes spielt NO GO


----------



## Egooz (4. April 2011)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Und ist bei WoW aber genauso wenn man 85 ist geht einen auch die Puste aus vorallem wenn man Arbeitstechnisch nicht die Zeit abends hat von 19-23 Uhr zu Raiden.


Das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem in PvE-MMOGs. Den Schwerpunkt auf Raids wird auch Rift irgendwann setzen, da Entwickler gar nicht so viele Kleingruppeninhalte nachschieben können, um es als Kerninhalt auf maximaler Stufe hinstellen zu können.
Auch die Risse werden langfristig eher ein nettes Beiwerk sein.


Kenn das selbst auch. Arbeite wochentags i.d.R. von 15 - 21.30 Uhr und an Wochenenden meist noch mit Nachtwache. Da verlier ich immer schnell den Anschluss...sei es DKP, mangelndes Equipment, Stammgruppen mit Leuten, die immer Zeit haben etc.

Bei MMOGs bevorzuge ich daher internationale Server. Dort macht es mir mehr Spaß und dadurch kann ich das "Zeitproblem" manchmal ganz gut umgehen. 




Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Rift ist eher eine Abwechslung für alte WoW Hasen die mal was anderes Sehen wollen, vorallem die die jeden Stein bei Namen kennen in WoW.



Für WoW-Spieler wirds meiner Meinung nach aber kein langer Aufenthalt. Wenn man in Rift genauso wie in WoW rushed, hat man es relativ schnell "durch" und das liest man recht häufig in Chats und Foren. 
Schneller, höher, weiter....canceln > meckern > nächstes MMOG und von vorne das Ganze.

WoW-Spieler, die i.d.R. eh nur WoW (auf Patchstand XY) in neuer Grafik suchen sollten es gleich lassen.


----------



## Ravolos (4. April 2011)

Egooz schrieb:


> Das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem in PvE-MMOGs. Den Schwerpunkt auf Raids wird auch Rift irgendwann setzen, da Entwickler gar nicht so viele Kleingruppeninhalte nachschieben können, um es als Kerninhalt auf maximaler Stufe hinstellen zu können.
> Auch die Risse werden langfristig eher ein nettes Beiwerk sein.



Ich bin gerade aus diesem Grund von WoW bzw. gerade Cata mit der Mentalität "Raid or die" nach Rift gewechselt, zu mal ich mit meinen Leuten im Progress fest stecke, weil wir die Raids nun mal als Team nicht schaffen. GC "Geht NH's zergen!" Davon gibt's ja so viele  Wozu soll ich ein Game weiter zocken, wenn mir vom Hersteller gesagt wird: Du bist zu schlecht, spiele immer wieder Level 8 von 10 durch. Wenn ich ein Spiel beginne, möchte ich es durch spielen. Alles von der Geschichte sehen! In Solo Offline Games gibt es dann wenigstens mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade. In WoW nur 5er NHs -> 5er HCs -> Raids NH -> Raids Hardmodes. Wieso nicht 5er NHs -> Raids NH -> 5er HCs -> Raids Hardmodes?

In Rift gibt es noch viel neben den Raids und Ini's zu tun. Auch in WoTlK konnte man sich wesentlich länger außerhalb von Raids beschäftigen. Man kann auch im Gegensatz zu WoW (außer WoTlK) einfach und schnell an diverser Action teilnehmen. Ich glaube was es da alles gibt, brauche ich hier nicht aufzuzählen. Vielleicht sind die Raids und Inis in Rift auch sehr WoW ähnlich und ich werde dort auch nicht mit einer Fungilde alles schaffen können, mag sein, aber ich habe zumindest etwas zu tun als Fun Casual!

Gerade dass z.B. alle einfach so an einem öffentlichen Event ohne Anforderungen teilnehmen können, dieses "Wir Gefühl" und "Jeder wird gebraucht" macht für mich einen großen Unterschied zu WoW aus. Die höchst seltenen Events in WoW, die meist eh nur für High Level Char's sind, kommen da niemals ran.


----------



## Ironpain (4. April 2011)

Neid17 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sry Horde deadman ist jetzt nicht auf deine Frage bezogen. Ich mache auch gerade bei der Aktion mit und Rift spricht mich sehr an, aber ich wurde gerne wissen wie es mit level 50 aussieht im PvP. Da ich sehr viel wert auf PvP lege. Kann mir jemand sagen wie es da mit 50 aussieht oder kann man es vergessen ?
> 
> MFG NeiD



Hmm...RIFT ist PvE > PvP, also Whiner die wegen der PvP Balance andauernd Mimimi wie bei WoW machen, sollten bei WoW bleiben, denn Blizzard passt das ganze Spiel auf PvP Mimimi an, deswegen gibt es dort nur noch Einheitsbrei. Ich hoffe für Rift nicht, das jetzt das Balancing für PvP augelegt wird und es nur Fun Beiwerk zum PvE Spiel bleibt.


----------



## Mikehoof (4. April 2011)

> aber ich wurde gerne wissen wie es mit level 50 aussieht im PvP. Da ich sehr viel wert auf PvP lege. Kann mir jemand sagen wie es da mit 50 aussieht oder kann man es vergessen ?



"Meine" Gilde hat sich gerade gestern aufgelöst, weil wir eine PvP Gilde waren und sich unsere 50er eben gelangweilt haben. Außer den Kriegsfronten gibt es wohl im PvP nichts und man hört ja auch nicht viel in diese Richtung.
Mir haben z.b. die Szenarien im Warhammer ungleich mehr Spaß gebracht als die Kriegsfronten bei Rift ka warum. Tja und wenn man die Kriegsfronten abzieht vom PvP Konto bleibt effektiv wohl nix. :-)

Wie gesagt unsere 50er die nur auf PvP aus waren haben gekündigt und warten auf Veränderungen, alle anderen sind zufrieden mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Kaldreth (4. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn Wow-PvP dein Maßstab ist, dann wird dir Rift wahrscheinlich auch reichen. Wenn etwas wie Daoc-PvP dein Maßstab ist, dann wirst du mit Rift vermutlich auf Dauer nicht glücklich.



Sorry dem kann ich nicht zustimmen! WoW bietet zur Zeit doch deutlich mehr, was das PvP betrifft! Deutlich mehr Schlachtfelder und teilweise auch ziemlich große! Mit Belagerungsmaschienen etc.. Zudem noch die Arena. Rift beschränkt sich da auf eine handvoll 08/15 Bg's und etwas open PvP. Zudem wird es ziemlich schwer werden aufgrund der vielen Skillvarianten etc. ein vernünftiges Balance hin zu bekommen. Sieht man finde ich jetzt schon bei den Heilern!

Btw ich möchte Rift nicht schlecht machen ich spiele es auch sehr gerne. Aber man sieht deutlich, dass PvP nur ein "Beiwerk" ist. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass PvPler mit dem Spiel lange glücklich sind!


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Sorry dem kann ich nicht zustimmen! WoW bietet zur Zeit doch deutlich mehr, was das PvP betrifft! Deutlich mehr Schlachtfelder und teilweise auch ziemlich große! Mit Belagerungsmaschienen etc.. Zudem noch die Arena. Rift beschränkt sich da auf eine handvoll 08/15 Bg's und etwas open PvP. Zudem wird es ziemlich schwer werden aufgrund der vielen Skillvarianten etc. ein vernünftiges Balance hin zu bekommen. Sieht man finde ich jetzt schon bei den Heilern!
> 
> Btw ich möchte Rift nicht schlecht machen ich spiele es auch sehr gerne. Aber man sieht deutlich, dass PvP nur ein "Beiwerk" ist. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass PvPler mit dem Spiel lange glücklich sind!



Da könntest du recht haben, allerdings ist PvP auch in Wow in meinen Augen nur ein Beiwerk. Die Arena ändert daran nicht viel, weil mit einer PvP-Schlacht hat das recht wenig zu tun. Schlachtfelder gibt es dort mehr, ja.
Nach wieviel Jahren? Darüber hinaus sind auch Schlachtfelder nicht das Wahre. Und ne 1:1 Balance bekommen sie wohl nie hin, stimmt schon. Ist aber auch nicht angestrebt. Das braucht man nur, wenn man Arena hat und wie man sieht, bekommt es Blizzard ja nicht mal da mit ihren "08/15 Jeder kann das Gleiche - Klassen" hin und einem Verschnitt dessen, was einst mal ein halbwegs vernünftiger Talentbaum war.

PvP in Rift also nur Beiwerk? Bisher sieht es so aus, leider. Wow bietet in Sachen PvP mehr? Etwas, aber nicht erwähnenswert. Mit einem guten PvP-Spiel und dem, was guten PvP ausmacht, nämlich Schlachten, denn ohne Schlachtfeld kein Gefühl in einer solchen zu sein, hat Wow genauso wenig am Hut, wie bisher Rift.


----------



## Dakirah (4. April 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Sorry dem kann ich nicht zustimmen! WoW bietet zur Zeit doch deutlich mehr, was das PvP betrifft! Deutlich mehr Schlachtfelder und teilweise auch ziemlich große! Mit Belagerungsmaschienen etc.. Zudem noch die Arena. Rift beschränkt sich da auf eine handvoll 08/15 Bg's und etwas open PvP. Zudem wird es ziemlich schwer werden aufgrund der vielen Skillvarianten etc. ein vernünftiges Balance hin zu bekommen. Sieht man finde ich jetzt schon bei den Heilern!
> 
> Btw ich möchte Rift nicht schlecht machen ich spiele es auch sehr gerne. Aber man sieht deutlich, dass PvP nur ein "Beiwerk" ist. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass PvPler mit dem Spiel lange glücklich sind!




Also ich kenne viele Spiele und deren PvP. EvE Online gefällt mir am besten, weil es richitges PvP ist. - Du verlierst dein Schiff. Das andere ist für mich netter Kindergarten zur Unterhaltung. Wenn ich mir so anschaue, wie das PvP in WoW anläuft, dann stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf. Arena ist ein lustiges Rumgehüpfe, ein Minispiel, was aber von Blizzard als PVP-ENDGAME bezeichnet wird. Die BGs sind leider auch nur noch zum schnellen Punktegrind gut.

In Rift ist Trion so ehrlich und hat gleich die Schlachtfelder zum lustigen gezerge designed. Mehr gibt es in WoW auch nicht und die meisten Spieler wollen das auch nicht. Ich sehe keine Unterschiede in Rift oder WoW im PvP. Ausser - mir macht das gezerge mehr Spaß in Rift.


----------



## Halid (4. April 2011)

Stimmt schon, das PvP in EVE Online ist echt übel! Da geht es zur Sache...Wer PvP will ist bei EVE richtig...weil es da kein Zerg gibt.
Da muss man schon einen Hauch eines Anfluges von Taktik haben, wenn man da nen Kampf gewinnen will. Damit meine ich nicht 1:1
sondern eher wenn die Allianzen im Krieg sind oder auch einfach im Low-Sec...fiese Sache das wenn man seine erste Drake fliegt und mal
übermütiger Weise im Low Sites scannt...eine findet und der Feind aber selbst am scannen ist und auf einma reingesprungen kommt, 
Antrieb lahmlegt und dann der nächste rein kommt und dich weg macht...


----------



## Kaldreth (5. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> PvP in Rift also nur Beiwerk? Bisher sieht es so aus, leider. Wow bietet in Sachen PvP mehr? Etwas, aber nicht erwähnenswert. Mit einem guten PvP-Spiel und dem, was guten PvP ausmacht, nämlich Schlachten, denn ohne Schlachtfeld kein Gefühl in einer solchen zu sein, hat Wow genauso wenig am Hut, wie bisher Rift.



Naja ich hab im Alteractal / 1.000 Winter / Tol Barad etc. schon eher das Gefühl in einer Schlacht zu sein als auf einem der Bgs von Rift aber gut. 

Natürlich ist WoW bei weitem nicht das PvP Spiel und auch dort nur Beiwerk und natürlich hat sich das ganze über die Jahre entwickelt. Aber es geht doch um einen Momentanen Vergleich! 

Ich finde einfach das das PvP in WoW deutlich mehr zu bieten hat (z.B. ist ein Raidboss nur zugänglich, wenn ich ein Gebiet halte).

Ich finde nur, dass WoW, was PvP angeht mehr zu bieten hat als Rift. Ich sage nicht, dass es gut ist, aber wenn mich jemand fragt ob er Rift spielen sollte, weil er ein PvP Fan ist, dann sage ich "nein"!


----------



## Sin (6. April 2011)

Also bei mir macht sich momentan große Langeweile breit. 

Wo es anfangs noch Spass gemacht hat nach Artefakten zu suchen, macht es mir nun absolut keinen Spass mehr und lasse jeden "leuchtenden" Punkt aus. Es nervt Tierisch wenn man innerhalb einer Stunde questen 5 Rifts schließen muss, dieses ganz alleine macht und als Belohnung gerade mal 20-50 Planarit bekommt. Hätte ich nicht 30 Tage Gratisspielzeit geschenkt bekommen weil ich 2 1/2 wochen auf meine wiederherstellung warten musste, würde ich es wohl nicht weiter spielen.

Ich bin gerade mal Stufe 38, aber es macht irgendwie keinen Spass mehr. Irgendwie bewegt sich mein Char zwischen der ersten Welle die bereits 50 ist, und der zweiten Welle die noch auf 20+ rumdümpelt, Leute zum Mitquesten in meinem Gebiet findet man selten. Habe bisher 2 Instanzen gemacht und fand beide eher langweilig. Ist so ein: Eingang - Durchrushen - Ausgang Gefühl.

Wenn ich Queste pulle ich 3-5 Mobs auf einmal, AOE alles weg und renne zur nächsten Gruppe. Wirklich schwere Abschnitte oder Bereiche wo man wirklich mal gezwungen wird in eine Gruppe zu gehen weil es Elitequests sind, sucht man vergebens.


----------



## Frankensoldat (6. April 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Also bei mir macht sich momentan große Langeweile breit.
> 
> Wo es anfangs noch Spass gemacht hat nach Artefakten zu suchen, macht es mir nun absolut keinen Spass mehr und lasse jeden "leuchtenden" Punkt aus. Es nervt Tierisch wenn man innerhalb einer Stunde questen 5 Rifts schließen muss, dieses ganz alleine macht und als Belohnung gerade mal 20-50 Planarit bekommt. Hätte ich nicht 30 Tage Gratisspielzeit geschenkt bekommen weil ich 2 1/2 wochen auf meine wiederherstellung warten musste, würde ich es wohl nicht weiter spielen.
> 
> ...




Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spass wieder bei einem anderen MMO, vielleicht das mit den berüchtigten 3 Buchstaben.
Das ja auch sooo viel innovativer ist als Rift. :-)

Geb dem Spiel eine Chance. 
Du wirst sehen, auf Stufe 50 gibt es so viel zu tun.
Da wird es nicht langweilig.

Falls du trotzdem vor hast dich zu verabschieden:	Gehende soll man nicht aufhalten ! ! !	Machs gut ! ! !


----------



## Sin (6. April 2011)

Warum so Negativ? Bloß weil ich meine Meinung kundgetan habe? Es war subjektiv geschrieben, ich sagte es macht MIR keine Spass mehr, nicht dass Rift allen Leuten keinen spass machen wird.
Btw, WoW spiele ich nicht mehr, Tendenz geht eher in Richtung gar kein MMO mehr spielen.


----------



## darksilver1 (6. April 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Naja ich hab im Alteractal / 1.000 Winter / Tol Barad etc. schon eher das Gefühl in einer Schlacht zu sein als auf einem der Bgs von Rift aber gut.
> 
> Natürlich ist WoW bei weitem nicht das PvP Spiel und auch dort nur Beiwerk und natürlich hat sich das ganze über die Jahre entwickelt. Aber es geht doch um einen Momentanen Vergleich!
> 
> ...



Naja ich würde auch WoW nicht wegen PvP empfehlen. Wer mal Dark Age of Camelot oder Shadowbane gespielt hat kann über so etwas nur müde Lächeln.

WoW hat IMO z.Z. nur die Vorteile das es ein Arena System gibt und es stehen einen im laufe der Zeit mehr Karten zu Verfügung. 
Also rein von der Abwechslung sind beide recht gut zu gebrauchen. Aber mal Ernsthaft, beide sind von der PvP Perspektive nun wirklich nicht mal annähernd in den Bereichen was man erwarten sollte, dann doch lieber Eve oder gleich ein FPS. 

Rift kann man spielen und ob man nun WoW nimmt oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle. Beides sind brauchbare games....................


----------



## Dakirah (6. April 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Warum so Negativ? Bloß weil ich meine Meinung kundgetan habe? Es war subjektiv geschrieben, ich sagte es macht MIR keine Spass mehr, nicht dass Rift allen Leuten keinen spass machen wird.
> Btw, WoW spiele ich nicht mehr, Tendenz geht eher in Richtung gar kein MMO mehr spielen.



Weil deine Meinung extrem negative war und sichtbar überzogen. Mit Level 38 bekommts von einer einzigen Vorhut 30 Planarit. Meinung sollte auch etwas realitätnähe haben. Und das man durch Rift Instanzen mal so ... durchrushed, ist auch keine Meinung, bei einer Länge von 1 Stunde für zB Ekelkaskaden.

Aber ich und auch ein Freund kennen das gefühl, das man einfach keine MMOs mehr sehen kann mit Fantasy-Setting. Eine Allergie gegen Ausrufezeichen. Spiel mal paar Solotitel - Da kann ich Mass Effect 1 + 2 empfehlen. Sci-Fi-Setting und gute Story und mit 25 Euro bist bei beiden zusammen gut aufgehoben.


----------



## joeranimo (6. April 2011)

also ich bin mittlerweile auch zurück zu meinem alten mmo"rpg" gewechselt.
der grund für mich war, dass ich einfach keine lust hatte ein neues spiel zu lernen, die mechaniken, bosstaktiken, vorteile einzelner klassen usw usw... , weil es andere mmorpgs gibt, die mir das gleiche in grün anbieten, wo ich das system schon durchschaut habe und mich auskenne.
rift bietet einiges, aber nichts neues (die rifts find ich nicht besonders einfallreich), in einer aufgehübschten version.
am anfang war das zwar schön, weil man sich recht gut zurechtfindet in der welt, aber nach zwei wochen war das eher der grund, der mich wieder zu meinem alten mmo"rpg" trieb.
auch die gebiete fand ich eher langweilig und die quest ebenfalls.
alles in allem ist rift zwar ein gutes mmorpg, aber kann auch nicht wirklich mehr als war/wow usw, nur hübscher ist es 
letzendlich bin ich wegen meiner gilde und ingamefreunden zurück zum alten spiel und weil sie bei rift nun mit den ersten balancepatches anfangen haben, mit denen sie, meiner meinung nach, manche seelen vollkommen unspielbar und sinnfrei gemacht haben, aber darüber kann man streiten.
wenn man bereits ein themeparkmmo à la wow spielt, dann braucht man nicht wechseln, meine ich, weil es in rift im endgame eh das gleiche ist wie in anderen mmos, aber wer mal einen grafikwechsel braucht, der ist gut bedient.


----------



## Sin (6. April 2011)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Weil deine Meinung extrem negative war und sichtbar überzogen. Mit Level 38 bekommts von einer einzigen Vorhut 30 Planarit. Meinung sollte auch etwas realitätnähe haben. Und das man durch Rift Instanzen mal so ... durchrushed, ist auch keine Meinung, bei einer Länge von 1 Stunde für zB Ekelkaskaden.
> 
> Aber ich und auch ein Freund kennen das gefühl, das man einfach keine MMOs mehr sehen kann mit Fantasy-Setting. Eine Allergie gegen Ausrufezeichen. Spiel mal paar Solotitel - Da kann ich Mass Effect 1 + 2 empfehlen. Sci-Fi-Setting und gute Story und mit 25 Euro bist bei beiden zusammen gut aufgehoben.



Ist aber leider wirklich so: Wenn ich ein kleines Rift schließe, bekomme ich wirklich nichts anderes als Planarit. Bin mit lvl 38 noch im lvl 35 Gebiet, vielleicht mag es daran liegen, nervig sind die Rifts trotzdem wenn man sich da erstmal durchrackern muss, ohne nennenswerte Belohnung, um zum Ziel zu kommen.

Mit durchrushen war nicht die Zeit gemeint, vielleicht habe ich mich da missverständlich ausgedrückt, es war eher so gemeint: Gruppe, umhauen, Boss, umhauen, Gruppe, umhauen, etc. Also kein taktischer Tiefgang, hatte mir da mehr versprochen.

ME 1+2 habe ich bereits durch -.- Denke auch nicht, dass es an dem Fantasysetting liegt, vielleicht einfach nur zunehmendes desinteresse an MMOs allgemein.


----------



## Berserkius (6. April 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Ist aber leider wirklich so: Wenn ich ein kleines Rift schließe, bekomme ich wirklich nichts anderes als Planarit. Bin mit lvl 38 noch im lvl 35 Gebiet, vielleicht mag es daran liegen, nervig sind die Rifts trotzdem wenn man sich da erstmal durchrackern muss, ohne nennenswerte Belohnung, um zum Ziel zu kommen.
> 
> Mit durchrushen war nicht die Zeit gemeint, vielleicht habe ich mich da missverständlich ausgedrückt, es war eher so gemeint: Gruppe, umhauen, Boss, umhauen, Gruppe, umhauen, etc. Also kein taktischer Tiefgang, hatte mir da mehr versprochen.
> 
> ME 1+2 habe ich bereits durch -.- Denke auch nicht, dass es an dem Fantasysetting liegt, vielleicht einfach nur zunehmendes desinteresse an MMOs allgemein.




Probiere vllt Mortal online


ist nicht das beste Video aber ein kleiner Einblick, **Habs selbst noch nicht gespielt aber auf deren Seite kann man es kostenlos testen was ich auch jetzt tun werde^^**





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aFeGzM-_BAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9Rvmhef1m0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Edit um die 14 Tage zu testen muss man sich das Spiel vorher erst kaufen hmmm ist ja komisch. Dann kan ich es auch nicht testen schade.


----------



## Hellyes (6. April 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Denke auch nicht, dass es an dem Fantasysetting liegt, vielleicht einfach nur zunehmendes desinteresse an MMOs allgemein.



Lege einfach eine Pause ein, umso schöner wird dann das Erlebnis mit SW ToR, Guild Wars 2, oder wo auch immer deine Interessen liegen


----------



## Dakirah (6. April 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Ist aber leider wirklich so: Wenn ich ein kleines Rift schließe, bekomme ich wirklich nichts anderes als Planarit. Bin mit lvl 38 noch im lvl 35 Gebiet, vielleicht mag es daran liegen, nervig sind die Rifts trotzdem wenn man sich da erstmal durchrackern muss, ohne nennenswerte Belohnung, um zum Ziel zu kommen.
> 
> Mit durchrushen war nicht die Zeit gemeint, vielleicht habe ich mich da missverständlich ausgedrückt, es war eher so gemeint: Gruppe, umhauen, Boss, umhauen, Gruppe, umhauen, etc. Also kein taktischer Tiefgang, hatte mir da mehr versprochen.
> 
> ME 1+2 habe ich bereits durch -.- Denke auch nicht, dass es an dem Fantasysetting liegt, vielleicht einfach nur zunehmendes desinteresse an MMOs allgemein.


Also die Risse geben oft auch Loot, aber man sollte sie halt in Phase 5 bekommen. Also zu den Instanzen sollte man vielleicht wissen, das die Experten-Modus deutlich anspruchsvoller ist als etwar eine Heroische in WoW. Ich bin noch nie in einer Instanz in WoW soviel gelaufen wärend der Encounter, wie schon in Eisengrab.

Versuch doch einfach mal EvE - ist ein total anders MMO. Und ja, ich hab auch fast 1 Jahr fast nichts an MMO gezockt, ausser halt mal eine Runde Minen in EvE Online. Du levelst nicht deine Char in EvE, sondern du lernst Fähigkeiten in Echtzeit. Dabei ist es egal, ob du online oder Offline bist. Zur Zeit stell ich einfach eine Skill auf 30 Tage ein und zocke Rift. ;.)


----------



## Michalute (6. April 2011)

Sin verstehe ich irgendwie, hätte gerne mal wieder ein MMO was in richtung Cyberpunk geht mit ballermännern als anstatt mit Elfen und die Örkchen oder sonst was. Damals gab es mal ein Spiel neben Anarchy-Online komme aber auf den Namen nicht mehr.........sowas wird ich sofort zocken schön durch die Metros laufen dein Arpartment einrichten und dann ab zu den Bars für Missionen oder sonstiges.


----------



## Hellyes (6. April 2011)

Michalute schrieb:


> Sin verstehe ich irgendwie, hätte gerne mal wieder ein MMO was in richtung Cyberpunk geht mit ballermännern als anstatt mit Elfen und die Örkchen oder sonst was.




Secret World soll doch in etwa in diese Richtung gehen.


----------



## BaddaBumm (6. April 2011)

Tikif schrieb:


> Probiere vllt Mortal online
> 
> 
> ist nicht das beste Video aber ein kleiner Einblick, **Habs selbst noch nicht gespielt aber auf deren Seite kann man es kostenlos testen was ich auch jetzt tun werde^^**
> ...



Ja, sehr verdächtig, dass man sich das Spiel erst kaufen muss um es testen zu können oder?^^

Geh nochmal auf die Seite, schau dich um und richte deinen Trial-Account ein.

Falls dich MO interessiert, kannst du dir auch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJETzhlMAEE anschauen. Hat auch richtiges PvP und nicht sowas wie WoW/Rift und die anderen Themepark-MMOs.

http://www.play-earthrise.com/ kannst du dir vormerken, Trial ist in Planung.


----------



## Berserkius (6. April 2011)

Danke dir werde ich mir anschauen





Gruß


----------



## Klos1 (6. April 2011)

darksilver1 schrieb:


> Naja ich würde auch WoW nicht wegen PvP empfehlen. Wer mal Dark Age of Camelot oder Shadowbane gespielt hat kann über so etwas nur müde Lächeln.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Wow und Rift sind im Vergleich zu Daoc, was PvP angeht, absoluter Müll.



Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich finde nur, dass WoW, was PvP angeht mehr zu bieten hat als Rift. Ich sage nicht, dass es gut ist, aber wenn mich jemand fragt ob er Rift spielen sollte, weil er ein PvP Fan ist, dann sage ich "nein"!



Das Gleiche würde ich aber auch vorbehaltlos zu jemanden sagen, wenn es um Wow geht. Beide Spiele sind in meinen Augen für jemanden, der hauptsächlich PvP betreiben will, einfach nur zum gähnen.
Vor allem eben, wenn man PvP mal in Spielen wie Daoc erlebt hat. Diese ganzen Pseudo-Open-PvP-Gebiete wie 1kWinter und Co., die hat Wow Rift vielleicht voraus, aber viel hergeben tun die in meinen Augen auch nicht. Vor allem die fragwürdigen Fahrzeuge, die Blizzard nun nach und nach integriert, sagen mir z.B. überhaupt nicht zu. Dann kann ich gleich BFBC2 spielen und hab es dann richtig.


----------

